# 15 grain difference



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i have been shooting 85 grain field tips but i use 100 grain broadheads and i didnt shink there would be much of a difference in drop but i went to shhot them and they were at least 1 foot lower, is this normal?


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

What kind of broadheads are you using? How many pounds are you shooting? At what distance were you shooting? Have you paper tested your bow to see how your arrows are shooting? If you are shooting at 20 yards and everything is tuned properly, you probably wouldn't see that much differance.

The first thing you need to do is match your broadhead weight to your field point weight. If you're still not close you need to paper test your arrows to see what's going on. If your arrow has a slight wobble to it with field points it will be exagerated by the plaining effect of the broadheads.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

it was at 20 yards with a 50 pound bow. the tips are just cheap 100 grainers i got for free i am using them for targets only.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

If your only at 20 yards I would guess maybe an inch or two even out of a 50# bow. Best guess is that the bow isn't properly tuned. As a result the broadheads (BH) are probably planing. What I mean by that is the BH is steering the arrow rather than the feathers/vanes. If the arrow comes off the string pointing down the BH will keep it going that way for a while until the vane/feather takes over. That could be a reason for the difference. Or your shooting different when changing the heads for some reason.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

you need to realize changing tip weight changes lots of things. it changes total arrow weight, spine of the arrow, and front of center to name a few.

12 inches does seem excessive though. what is you total arrow weight?

mark


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

275 grains with 100 grain tip


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

you would changing the weight by about 5%. if the bow is slow enough you could see a 12 inch drop. i wouldnt worry to much about it, if it seems to be shooting good AND is tuned i would jsut adjust the sight and start getting ready to kill some animals. are u familar with how to tune a bow? if not let me know and i will help ya out. good luck, jsut remember at 20 yards it doesnt really matter how fast the arrow gets there but it does matter where it hits the animal.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

AH did the tuning guide work out for ya? If you have any questions jsut post up.

mark


----------

